

Creating Relationships - bjoernw
http://bjoernw.squarespace.com/bjoerns-blog/2008/9/27/creating-relationships.html

======
DTrejo
This guy is all too right that

"The best way to add value to a student's education is to create passion and
excitement."

I notice that in the classes I've enjoyed most I was assigned very little
work, but learned alot.

------
albertcardona
A nice comment on how teachers ruin their own classes by overloading with
material instead of exciting the student about the subject (which would induce
self-learning outside the class, and a persistent interest beyond grades).

